# Can any of you help with this?



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

I have some Muslim clients who are a really lovely young married couple, whose only hope of having their own child is through host surrogacy.  Islamic law takes a rather restrictive approach to surrogacy and, while my clients themselves are entirely adjusted to the idea, they are certain that their families and other members of their community will not be so supportive and, if they are open about what they are doing, this will lead to their child being rejected by the community.  

They therefore wish to undergo surrogacy secretly (the IM will pretend to be pregnant) without planning to ever tell their child that they were conceived through surrogacy.  Of course, we all know the good reasons for being open and honest with a child, but this is a very particular situation, and the couple are genuinely concerned about the greater risk to the child's welfare in being rejected by his/ her family and community if they are open and honest.  

The immediate problem for them is how to find a surrogate willing to help them in these difficult circumstances.  For obvious reasons, they can't ask any of their friends or relatives.  They were considering undergoing surrogacy in India, but the legal complications and potential need to stay in India for an extended period to sort out entry clearance/ citizenship for the child makes this impossible.  They have also been deterred by the main UK surrogacy agencies, because they cannot sign up to membership agreements which pledge that they will be open and honest with their child.  And it is illegal for them to advertise privately.

I promised them I would do what I can to help them explore other avenues for finding a surrogate in the UK.  Does anyone have any knowledge of agencies or other possible routes to finding a surrogate who might be willing to help this couple on a discreet and confidential basis in these unusual circumstances?

Any suggestions welcome with thanks.  My clients are not currently FF members, but I have promised to send them a link to this thread, so please reply with sensitivity.

Many thanks.

Natalie
[email protected]


----------



## Amandajb (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi Natalie - 

Have mailed you direct.  Good luck for your clients! I hope it all works out OK for them.

Amanda


----------

